# Glass??



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can buy viv doors / glass made to order online?

Ive lost the lid to one of mmy large tanks, and thought i could get some glass pannels done XD 

If anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

there was a disscussion about this not long ago I think the general opinion was to go to a local glazier and ask them to cut glass to size for you


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I would....... But i dont know of one >.<


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

type glazier and your town into google and it should come up with one in your area


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

o.o apparently there is one like five minutes down the road from me :/......... No idea how i missed that XD i walk past it atleast once a week >.<


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Call 'O' Doom said:


> o.o apparently there is one like five minutes down the road from me :/......... No idea how i missed that XD i walk past it atleast once a week >.<


:lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Not funny XD shows that im blonde T.T -sulks-

Lived here for 17 years XD and still dont know where stuff is


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Ask them just to make the edges safe, not polished because that'll cost considerably more than the glass itself! And ordinary plate glass is quite adequate, don't let them talk you into fancy toughened or laminated stuff.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

okies  i think ill try get adam to do it fo rme XD


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Graham said:


> Ask them just to make the edges safe, not polished because that'll cost considerably more than the glass itself! And ordinary plate glass is quite adequate, don't let them talk you into fancy toughened or laminated stuff.


 
Not the best of advice I'm afraid.

You should always use toughened or laminated glass on vivs. Not just for security but safety for your snake and yourself.

Annealed glass (plate as you call it) is very easy to smash and once smashed will break into lots of sharp pieces.

For the sake of an extra 50% cost I'd get tough. It doesn't break into big sharp pieces and is very hard to break anyway.

Sacrificing safety to save a few quid is bad practice in my eyes.

Up to you though.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

its ok its not for a snake  its just for this tank XD ill prob get newts or something to go in it......... Or maybe a tarantula....... I would NEVER put a snake, lizard or tortoise in a full glass tank >.< its creul as they have no privacy and tend to rub their noses  My next door neighbour has 2 chinese water dragons in one T.T they both have their noses rubbed away.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> Not the best of advice I'm afraid.
> 
> You should always use toughened or laminated glass on vivs.


I remember some years ago a friend built a tank using toughened glass, he put a heater cable in the bottom and the glass got too hot, instead of just cracking as plate glass would the entire tank exploded, resulting not only in an incredible mess but also the death of its inhabitants. I've been very wary of using toughened glass ever since.
I can't really imagine what you'd be doing to actually smash a tank anyway, unless you have kids playing in the room and throwing stuff around or something like that, if breaking glass is a potential problem then acrylic is probably the best solution.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Call 'O' Doom said:


> its ok its not for a snake  its just for this tank XD ill prob get newts or something to go in it......... Or maybe a tarantula....... I would NEVER put a snake, lizard or tortoise in a full glass tank >.< its creul as they have no privacy and tend to rub their noses  My next door neighbour has 2 chinese water dragons in one T.T they both have their noses rubbed away.


Thats one very confusing post there. Needs a little punctuation to understand properly.

What is a TT??? 

I would also say if someone you know has 2 water dragons that have "rubbed away their noses" that you report them to the RSPCA for animal cruelty. I wouldn't of thought rubbing against glass would wear away the noses though??

I'd be concerned about their welfare if I were you.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

There is no way this tank is about to break XD its on a stand and has been knocked over quite a few times >.< It also stayed outside all year round for two years, and during this time we had a very bad hail storm (still not broken) no idea if it is reinforced it was bought in -goes to look at bottom of tank- December 95  so i wouldnt be that sad if it broke XD.

If any snake went in there it would be a baby, and only for a few weeks while i build my stack vivs.

EDIT: if i did this i would move it to a corner and put wood over the sides, so atleast it had privacy.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

carl24bpool said:


> Thats one very confusing post there. Needs a little punctuation to understand properly.
> 
> What is a TT???
> 
> ...



I am and ive tried speaking to her, she has 3 young kids >.<, and is always under the influence of drugs. I really have no time for the RSPCA, mostly because my friends ex had a collie cross, you could see the dogs back bone and all his ribs. MY friend phoned the RSPCA, and explained to them that they did not even buy dog food, and he only got fed scraps. Nearly a month later they went round there, and guess what, nothing happened! The dad threatened the guy and nothing more was heard.

And yes it can, at Badgworth there was a water dragon called Kumala, the end of her nose and mouth was gone and you could see her teeth and everything. This was because she spent most of her time rubbing her nose up against the glass. We spoke to a reptile rescue, run by two experts, they said to put wood over the section of the glass that she could reach, or stick stickers to it so she cant rub.

As for T.T its a crying face...... Requires imagination. And i know my punctuation sucks.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Call 'O' Doom said:


> I am and ive tried speaking to her, she has 3 young kids >.<, and is always under the influence of drugs. I really have no time for the RSPCA, mostly because my friends ex had a collie cross, you could see the dogs back bone and all his ribs. MY friend phoned the RSPCA, and explained to them that they did not even buy dog food, and he only got fed scraps. Nearly a month later they went round there, and guess what, nothing happened! The dad threatened the guy and nothing more was heard.
> 
> And yes it can, at Badgworth there was a water dragon called Kumala, the end of her nose and mouth was gone and you could see her teeth and everything. This was because she spent most of her time rubbing her nose up against the glass. We spoke to a reptile rescue, run by two experts, they said to put wood over the section of the glass that she could reach, or stick stickers to it so she cant rub.
> 
> As for T.T its a crying face...... Requires imagination. And i know my punctuation sucks.


Well if you have spoken to her then I suppose you have tried. I'd still report her though.

As for the rubbing I wouldn't of thought that glass was very abraisive compared to wood. It must just be that they can see through it so they rub to try and get out. Poor little lizards.

The TT requires imagination???? It requires more than imagination. Are you sure it's your neighbour who is always high on dope?? lol. Nothing personal meant, but hell you need a fair bit of imagination and a few mushrooms to see TT as a crying face.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

lol XD yes it is, and she had needle lines on her arms -shudders-

Pfft just cause you have no imagination  jealous?? XD 

T.T
Eye eye
Tears nose Tears


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Graham said:


> I remember some years ago a friend built a tank using toughened glass, he put a heater cable in the bottom and the glass got too hot, instead of just cracking as plate glass would the entire tank exploded, resulting not only in an incredible mess but also the death of its inhabitants. I've been very wary of using toughened glass ever since.
> I can't really imagine what you'd be doing to actually smash a tank anyway, unless you have kids playing in the room and throwing stuff around or something like that, if breaking glass is a potential problem then acrylic is probably the best solution.


This is impossible. Tough glass will not even come close to breaking through heat unless it exceeds around 500 degrees celcius. Tough glass is made from annealed glass which is cut to size and then fired at high temps in a furness to toughen it.

Besides you are talking about a fish tank (which should only be used for fish, not reptiles), where I was talking about a vivarium (correct housing for a reptile).


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

i never was going to be keeping a reptile in it full time 

Im planning on getting a pir of Bosc's newts <3

I deff think the tank is big enough -giggles-


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

why not use perspex, i have on my bds and wds and its a lot better i think than glass, as for the face rubbing one of my wds dives at the perspex, all to do with they can see themselves etc etc, dont ask me as it still confuses me and we covered the front with the etching spray to make it look a lot prettier than having stickers all over it and it still does it......but then again she doesnt have face rub......


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> This is impossible.


Maybe, but it happened, perhaps some other factor than the cable contributed, but I saw the thing afterwards and it was totally destroyed.
Had it been made from plate glass it would probably just have cracked, giving time to remove its occupants safely.




> Besides you are talking about a fish tank (which should only be used for fish, not reptiles


It was set up as a vivarium and was housing tree frogs, perfectly OK for them.

As I said earlier though, if the tank/vivarium is kept somewhere that it's likely to be damaged I wouldn't consider using any kind of glass anyway, acrylic is far safer.


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

my emp scorpion is in a fish tank, is this good or bad, either way hes been in it since he was born and i have never had any problems


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

mutt said:


> my emp scorpion is in a fish tank, is this good or bad, either way hes been in it since he was born and i have never had any problems


Not sure mate. I don't think they get stressed the same as reptiles but I'm far far from an insect / invert expert.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Graham said:


> Maybe, but it happened, perhaps some other factor than the cable contributed, but I saw the thing afterwards and it was totally destroyed.
> Had it been made from plate glass it would probably just have cracked, giving time to remove its occupants safely.
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough mate. I just didn't want people to steer away from tough glass because of one freak accident. Metal and the edges of tough glass do not mix.

And yes I would think an aquarium is ideal for frogs.


----------

